#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Subsea Pipelines and Risers

## sureshreddy325

Please upload if anybody got "*Subsea Pipelines and Risers* by _Yong Bai & Qiang Bai_"


book.

ThanksSee More: Subsea Pipelines and Risers

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers

Subsea Pipelines and Risers (Ocean Engineering)
by Yong Bai, Qiang Bai  



Link for Download

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## orangminyak

nwingwon, thank you!

----------


## persiangulf

> Dear Brothers
> 
> Subsea Pipelines and Risers (Ocean Engineering)
> by Yong Bai, Qiang Bai  
> 
> 
> 
> Link for Download
> 
> ...



Rapidshare Link for this Book
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## finefine

thanx a lot .. i'm  looking for this book too..

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

The same book at 4Shared in PDF format, and furnished with Index (841 Pages & 37.1 MB).
Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dzaky_petrol@yahoo.com

> The same book at 4Shared in PDF format, and furnished with Index (841 Pages & 37.1 MB).
> Link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks a lot Mr. abdel for posted this book in 4shred.

hope your permit for me Mr.Abdel to download this book.... :Smile: 

Thanks again for your goodness Mr.Abdel


Regards
Ahmad Dzaky

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

Dear Ahmad Dzaky, 
The file is allready free download without any permission.

----------


## Ayham

Dear all,
Would you please help me to get the 'Subsea Engineering Handbook' by Yong Bai and Qiang Bai. This is really a valuable book. I tried 'bittorent' but always leads me to website either not trusted or not free. Please help if have a software copy.

Many Thanks.

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

See 4Shared link for "Subsea": **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ermar

All links is don't working now, pls, give me modern links, which working now, thanks for help.

----------


## amacathot06

Dear ERMAR

Go to the following link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]







> All links is don't working now, pls, give me modern links, which working now, thanks for help.

----------


## amacathot06

Dear ERMAR



Go to the following link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]







> All links is don't working now, pls, give me modern links, which working now, thanks for help.



See More: Subsea Pipelines and Risers

----------


## romulk

Hi there! please anybody  reload this book

----------

